# Swallowed a Cloth



## <3 Goldens

My golden retriever swallowed a 12inch x12 inch cloth. It is the kind used to wipe tables. Should I induce vomiting, if so, how? He is a male about 67 pounds. The vet is closed right now.

Thank you!


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom

Well, if it's any comfort, I was just picking up Wilson's poo and realized he'd eaten a pot holder recently. Ugh. After seeing the kinds of things that end up coming out the other side, I tend to not be overly concerned about it.

Someone else may give you different advice, but that's my opinion.


----------



## gold'nchocolate

When Biscuit was 5 mo old he swallowed his first sock. I induced vomiting with hydrogen peroxide and he puked it back up in around 5 minutes. A week or so later he swallowed a dishcloth and the peroxide wasn't doing the trick so the vet O.K'd some Syrup of Ipicac. That sure did work but the poor fellow was groaning and groaning from the pain of it. 

He's almost 3 yrs old and is still swallowing things but he either throws them up or poops them out. I stopped worrying about it a long time ago. I know that it could one day cause him a problem but he is so fast, swallowing these things with just one gulp, that it's difficult to do much about it. With several small children in the house it's easy enough to drop a sock or underwear here and there. The kids are pretty good about it because they hate it when he swallows some of their stuff.


----------



## Heidi36oh

I would't worry to much unless he get's sick, it usally comes out the next day. I have one that love to eat anything and everything. He pooped a sock the other day. My daughter said, hey I been looking for that sock...gross.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Let's see... Tucker's ate a winter hat, 1/4 of a scarf, a shoelace, half a kong toy, my mom's slipper, a 12x12'' area of carpet, 5 pillows, 3/4 of a couch cushion(foam and all)...

You'd be surprised what these dogs can digest...


----------



## amy22

My daughter's lab mix loves to eat her underwear...and anyone elses she can get ahold of...YUCK


----------



## Pointgold

Do not attempt to induce vomiting if a dog swallowed an item two or more hours earlier, because it will have already moved to the small intestine and he won't be able to vomit it up. If this is the case, observe the dog for vomiting or diarrhea. If there is a blockage, only stool that is in front of the blockage will pass, and then nothing. Do not administer anything to induce if the dog has already been vomiting. 

There are instances when it is more harmful to induce vomiting.

Do not induce if the dog has lost consciousness, has difficulty breathing, or she has become too weak to stand. Do not induce if the dog has swallowed bleach, drain cleaner or a petroleum distillate product. These products will burn the esophagus, throat, and mouth again on the way up. 

You can induce if your vet has advised you to do it if you have reached him by phone. Also ifyour dog has ingested antifreeze (ethylene glycol) no more than two hours ago.

To use hydrogen peroxide to induce vomiting, dose at 3cc per 20 pounds of body weight. If vomiting does not occur within 10 minutes, repeat.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom

last winter sophie ate a sock, vomited the sock, ate it again before i could get to her, used hydrogen peroxide mixed in with her favorite drink of dr.pepper, 10 minutes later out it came and she didn't go near it. (if i don't remember to put my glass of dr,pepper up on the counter when i leave the room she will get up on the table and drink it, remarkably, she has never broken the glass or spilled a drop)


----------



## McSwede

It will come out tomorrow. Bailey once swallowed a solid 3 foot long strand of carpet. It came out in one piece, with a little help from me. I stepped on it while he walked away.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Did it ever come out?? Hope everything is ok!!


----------



## dannyra

The very first day we adopted Baylee, she ate a 6" by 6" chamois sample. The vet dosed her 3 times to throw up and she never did. He just told us, that he's never had to give more than 2 doses and it had always worked. Anyway he said if she's 8 years old she's probably done it before and it will probably pass. She was never plugged by it, still had normal bowel movements, but it took almost a week to pass.


----------



## Thor0918

When I had my first golden, Thor, he ate a pair of panyhose. They only came half way out. I had to do the rest of the dirty work. Yuck


----------



## jnmarr

Please let me add that if any time part of an item is passed.. it is reccomended that you do NOT pull it the rest of the way out.. I have gently wiggled and got suceess. but the vet said you could actually cause tortion on the intestine. If you have to, cut ( scissors ) the item and hope it exits with the next movement. Mine have eaten cloths.. Huge pieces of their blanky, etc. Not often, but it has happenened and in their case it all " worked out " ok.. sorry.. Best to not induce vomiting, also.. Do you have a 24 hour vet near you that you could call for advise?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

jnmarr said:


> Please let me add that if any time part of an item is passed.. it is reccomended that you do NOT pull it the rest of the way out.. ..


I've been told the same thing.


----------



## Mom of Jake

I'm glad I found this forum - this thread was helpful last night. Our 9 1/2 month old Golden ate part of a facecloth last night - just swallowed it when I was chasing after him. We decided to watch him for problems, and he's been acting and eating just fine....until about an hour ago when the cloth and part of a sock came up (the sock was a surprise). Interestingly, the food he ate AFTER those things stayed in.

I guess I'm glad to know that Jake isn't unusual in doing this. We had a Golden before (Taylor, a female who died 1/2/10) and I don't recall her eating cloth - stealing things for sure, but not swallowing them. 

If I catch Jake doing this again, I may just induce vomiting so we don't spend a night worrying.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Glad that things worked out for you and your pup.  Keep a fresh bottle of peroxide handy. It only works best if it's a brand new bottle. Ditch the old one and get a few more for emergencies!


----------



## GoldensGirl

jnmarr said:


> Please let me add that if any time part of an item is passed.. it is reccomended that you do NOT pull it the rest of the way out.. I have gently wiggled and got suceess. but the vet said you could actually cause tortion on the intestine. If you have to, cut ( scissors ) the item and hope it exits with the next movement. Mine have eaten cloths.. Huge pieces of their blanky, etc. Not often, but it has happenened and in their case it all " worked out " ok.. sorry.. Best to not induce vomiting, also.. Do you have a 24 hour vet near you that you could call for advise?


My brother had a dog who ate a hand towel. The family learned about this when they observed a funny blue thing sticking from the rear of the dog. Not having gotten such good advice, my brother gently tugged until the whole towel came out. Whole. :yuck:


----------



## Kally76

McSwede said:


> It will come out tomorrow. Bailey once swallowed a solid 3 foot long strand of carpet. It came out in one piece, with a little help from me. I stepped on it while he walked away.


My husband had the same experience. We had an old bulldog a long time ago that swallowed a pair of pantyhose. Soooooooooooo gross.


----------



## carson1

My golden swallows my kids socks all the time. She is so sneaky. I don't know how she gets them. We had a guy come over to clean up the leaves in the back yard a few weeks back and he knocked on the door and said, "mam, do you know that you have socks in your back yard??" I was like yeah my golden eats them. Haha it is worrysome, but this has been going on for awhile. I compare her to the great white shark. She eats everything if you let her. So crazy! It really is like having another two year old in the house haha


----------



## carson1

I forgot to say that I did ask my vet about it and she said that usually small soft objects like small socks pass without incident but if it were large like you said (12x12) and you think she swallowed it whole, I would definately call and tell them about it.


----------

